# transporting fish



## 07candyr6 (Jul 21, 2009)

What will be the best way to transport fish for a 2hr ride? Me and my cousin are going to meet a guy tomorrow and we have to drive back about 2hrs. And don't wanna lose them.


----------



## dave in Iliamna (Aug 15, 2009)

What are the fish? I transported 2 oscars, 2 Jack dempseys, and 1 convict in2, 5 gallon buckets. though the trip was less then an hour if you include the set up and take down the process took about 4 hours before they were back in their aquarium. I don't know what your weather is like but here the biggest problem was keeping them warm.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Depending on the size of fish. If they are small to medium size you can bag them in bags from your lfs. Or you can put them in a bucket of tank water. The bucket is what I would suggest for larger fish. 

If you go the bucket route, have the person your meeting to bring one also. You can either transfer to their bucket or just trade buckets. If its cold you can use an insulated ice chest to put the bags or fish in. That way they won't get to cold.


----------



## 07candyr6 (Jul 21, 2009)

Well I'm guessing medium sized fish cause its a breeding pair of yellow labs. Its kinda on the cool side around here this week. And we were think about a bucket but just wanted to make sure we didn't need any kind of special setup for them to make the trip.
Thanks for the input


----------



## 07candyr6 (Jul 21, 2009)

Well I'm guessing medium sized fish cause its a breeding pair of yellow labs. Its kinda on the cool side around here this week. And we were think about a bucket but just wanted to make sure we didn't need any kind of special setup for them to make the trip.
Thanks for the input


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

A bucket will work, or you can bag each one in a bag then double bag it. Either way keep them out of any drafts. In a bucket if its pretty cool just fill the bucket 1/3 full put a lid on it and wrap in a blanket. That should keep the temp stable.


----------



## shocktrp (May 24, 2009)

5-gallon bucket with lid. 

Don't overload the bucket with too many fish.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

The bucket or igloo will work fine. Being that it is a breeding pair, I would highly suggest looking into getting a portable air pump.


----------



## aquaman (Feb 16, 2009)

James0816 said:


> The bucket or igloo will work fine. Being that it is a breeding pair, I would highly suggest looking into getting a portable air pump.


Igloo is a good idea.


----------



## aspects (Feb 22, 2009)

generally i use a cooler (igloo) and a battery powered aerator. they are very cheap and available at most LFS/fishing supply stores


----------



## Oldman (May 25, 2009)

So how did it go Candy? Did everything come home in good health?


----------



## cichlidkeeper (Jul 13, 2009)

Another good tip is to use a power converter that plugs into a cigarette lighter socket, and plug a heater in, and suction cup it to the inside of the bucket. Same thing with you air pump.


----------



## 07candyr6 (Jul 21, 2009)

Yes I forgot to let everyone know how it turned out. It went good! Everyone made it back we went to get a pair of yellowlabs and the guy threw in 5 of their previous offspring, thenwe stopped at a ladys house and picked up some red jewels. So after that trip I guess we won't be afraid to make another trip once we make room or get another tank!!!


----------

